# Dreaming of Vizslas



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I had a dream that I lived in this beautiful home with tons of fields of grass and hills with a lake and with a surrounding forest! And more Vizslas than I could count running freely! It was so beautiful! I would just love that. It was a wonderful feeling. Especially by the end where my cat Angel was rubbing on Cole and purring!( That's when I just KNEW I was dreaming! Lol Its getting better but it's still taking a while for them to become friendly!

So, anyone had dreams of their V? 

Or...what do you think is a perfect place to raise a Vizsla?

I wish I lived somewhere special like that, instead I live an hour outta Chicago, Il!! Haha


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

What a great dream NeverGiveUp. 

I've had a few procedures over the past few years where I needed to be put under anesthesia. Twice, when I came to, I recall telling the nurse "I was just dreaming about my dog Flynn". I do't know the specifics, but I do know that when I'm out cold I'm apparently thinking about vizslas  

(Once I asked if there would be a view of the Golden Gate Bridge from my room and I live in Boston, hah!)


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Aww, that's so funny! That's nice that you had Flynn for comfort like that! I love that name! 

I dream of my animals a lot, I'm a weirdo! Lol 

Sometimes when I see Cole's tail wagging in his sleep I wonder what he's dreaming about and I smile cuz that's sooo darn cute!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Speaking of dreams:

"A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead.

He remembered dying, and that the dog walking beside him had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them.

After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight.


When he was standing before it he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side.
When he was close enough, he called out, 'Excuse me, where are we?'

'This is Heaven, sir,' the man answered. 'Wow! Would you happen to have some water?' the man asked.


Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up.'The man gestured, and the gate began to open.

'Can my friend,' gesturing toward his dog, 'come in, too?' the traveler asked.

'I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets.'

The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going with his dog.

After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road leading through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence.

As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book.

'Excuse me!' he called to the man. 'Do you have any water?'

'Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there, come on in...'

"How about my friend here?' the traveler gestured to the dog.

'There should be a bowl by the pump.'

They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it.

The traveler filled the water bowl and took a long drink himself, then he gave some to the dog.

When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree.

'What do you call this place?' the traveler asked.

'This is Heaven,' he answered.

'Well, that's confusing,' the traveler said. 'The man down the road said that was Heaven, too.'

'Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope. That's ****.'


'Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?' the old man asked.

'No, we're just happy that they screen out the folks who would leave their best friends behind.'

_Author unknown._


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, redbirddog! I cried! Im such a baby, but I would def keep walking with my dog and pets until I found our Heaven! Great post! Thank you!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

*NeverGiveUpRAC* - I dream your dream - every day sitting (wide awake) in my work cell cube! ??? I agree - a nice house, lots of land with rolling hills of grass, waterfront to a lake. Only thing is I'm not sure how many V's I could handle...they need so much attention! But, since we are talking dreams here, I would certainly invite V's and their folks over to my dream estate to play!

*flynnandlunasmom* - I'm sure I would talk about my Vs too if I was under...I talk about them way too much about them when I'm awake. :-[ But I'm sure there are worse things to be addicted to!

*redbirddog* - love that - great story!


----------

